# Kenya AA blue mountain



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Advice needed on Kenya AA roast profile, understand slow drying needed so I'm at,

5.30min=149c

9.00min=194c

12.15min=finish 210c

beans look superb at medium roast but taste flat & dull after 5day rest

are these beans best at light or dark roast and not in between.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

What's your brew method? Also what roaster are you using and are those numbers bean temp (whether estimated by colour or measured with a probe) or are they the environmental temp?


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Espresso, KKTO with variac, BT probe no ET probe, so far six 300g different roast levels up to 16min,so bind then, it's possible i just don't like jungle beans,so back to my absolute favourite Tunki-Mayo


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've had Kenya AA Blue Mountain from Bella Barista and I found it to be really lemony/citric and I didn't enjoy it in espresso. I don't remember the flavour diminishing over the course of a week and if I'm right they needed a lot of heat to roast. The only time I've had coffee taste flat and dull (when roasted evenly through the bean) is if there was too much heat and it took off after first crack, and usually in that case I'd find I had to stop the roast a minute after first ending because it was going into second.


----------

